# 1/4 mile time?



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just wondering whats all of yall ga16de and sr20de sEntras Time in a Quarter mile? ANd what are your mods.

Mines is 1/[email protected] still suck at taking off LOL, i should be around 15.5

i got 2.25 exhaust and intake..........


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

what motor do you have in your sentra to run that time>



kevin


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

gotta be a se-r with a sr20, the 1/4 mile time that it was supposed to do stock is 15.8, ive seen a se-r with intake header exhaust and lightweight flywheel do a 14.8. I beleive the ga16de was somewhere in the 16.4 range for factory 1/4 mile time but correct me if im wrong


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

SR20de YUPPIe...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

So for the 1/4 mile in a GA, do you guys stay in third gear? Isn't the top speed of third 90 mph? Will I be able to get to that speed in a 1/4 mile with Intake, 2.25 exhaust, header, jwt flywheel and clutch?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i bet you would just be going into 4th


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

swap a sr in you will more than likely be happy with that for start, there are plenty of write ups on here if you do a search for 1.6 to 2.0 swap im bettin atleast 10 GOOD threads on the topic that will tell you every aspect. The car will still get great gas mileage if all put together correctly , maybe throw on a small 50 shot of nitrous for a little extra pep


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You will not have to shift into 4th.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm thinking about giving up on the n/a GA. Nin 00 told me he did a low 15 secs 1/4 mile with a jdm sr20 with AEM intake/pacestter Header/2.25 cruch bent Exhaust. And these nissan n/a times seemed so slow compared to what these hondas were telling me. 

I don't know if this is true, but some honda guys seem to claim fast 1/4 mile times with n/a motors. And all these hondas and integras at the "night races" yesterday claimed their cars to do high 12s in EKs and EGs with honda cr-v motors (B20), H22 Prelude Vtec, and rsx-s (K20) swaps. Even some old 88-90 year 4-door civic (with a swap) beat an automatic 2006 acura 3.2TL yesterday. Seems like they talk a lot of bull to me, but those freaking hondas were quick. Everyone here in modesto seems to be honda enthusiasts. Some honda owners have 240s, but they're not into building nissans. They just sell them. I'm definitely sure that a b13 classic would have killed those hondas, but they claim some unbelievable times. What do you guys think?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

the honda crx and the box style hatchback right before the first bubble hatch are EXTREMILY light. So when you add a 200 hp na engine and put some cams maybe individual throttle bodys, tune the v-tech just right, etc etc in a 2000 or less LB car then yea ive seen a n/a crx hit a 13.3 @ 110 i think it was. But thats with a car completly gutted on slicks which isnt very a usual persons every day car AND thats pushing it pretty hard for those b16s and b18s for stock engines. The k20 and k24s bring honda a whole new kind of power and reliability. As for the average ricer with intake and a fart can with a b20 in his hatchback id say they probebly do a average of 14-15 just like every car it all depends on if the setup works. Someone can have all the mods in the world but if the car isnt tuned then it isnt going to work


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

So would you rather spend money on building a full setup n/a GA (I/H/E, ECU, Cams, Pulleys, Clutch, and flywheel) to get a low 15sec 1/4 mile, or swap in an sr20de for the same times with just an I/H/E. I just want to save money to build a quicker daily driver. I love the B13, even if some people think it's ugly cuz of its BOX look. I know that wes said that 1/4 miles don't do the cars justice because it has so many other outside effects. I don't want to become a honda enthusiast just for the BS I can say about my car being in the 12s. Nissan all the way! Sorry for not relating to the post. I just wanted to express my reactions from last night. Thanks. Please continue with posting your 1/4 mile times. :thumbup:


----------

